# RIP Irwin



## bunnylove817 (Mar 2, 2010)

I lost my cat last night. He escaped through an open window and before we could catch him he was hit by a car. I feel horrible and responsible but it all happened so fast.


I hand raised Irwin from when he was only a few weeks old. I found him in my garage almost dead so I brought him in and bottle fed him for awhile before he was old enough to eat solid food. I wasn't planning on keeping him, no one in my family is a "cat person" but we all fell in love. He was the best cat, although he acted more like a dog (always following around our schnauzers). He was over 5 years old. 

He will be missed always.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry! :tears2:

It's almost impossible to keep a cat who really wants to go out inside, I can sympathize. My cat ran out an open door last summer and got between a raccoon and her kits, I had to put her to sleep a week later, the injuries were too severe. 

But you gave him five years he wouldn't have had and that was the most responsible thing ever. 

:rip: Irwin. 


sas :sad:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 3, 2010)

That's so sad..i'm so sorry for you.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 3, 2010)

:hug:i am so sorry to read this. it is very difficult to keep a determined cat inside. 

you gave irwin five wonderful years and im sure you have many happy memories.

:rose:


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 3, 2010)

so sorry!! that is tragic but an accident dont beat yourself up about it huni


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 3, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
run free little Irwin :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 3, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss, he sounds like a very special and lucky boy. Rest in peace.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Mar 4, 2010)

He was the best cat and ill never be able to replace him. My lil brother cried himself to sleep last night.

He had a good life though and I'm glad I can say that he knew he was loved


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, my God! That's terrible!! I'm so sorry!

I had a pretty bad experience a long time ago, with my cat. His name was Rex and he was black and white. I loved him so much. I was waiting for my bus to go to school that day, he was outside..and was trying to cross the street to be with me. I told him to go back..but he wouldnt listen. A car came by so fast, and ran him over. I thought that person was so heartless because they didnt even stop, even after they knew they ran him over! The thing that hurt me soo much, was the last little cry he gave before he passed away. That left me so heartbroken, because there was nothing I could do. I had to come home from school that day, because I couldn't stop crying. To this day, every time I think of that day, or talk about it, I cry! I miss him a lot!

Anyways, I guess I didn't have to tell the whole story. But..I know exactly what you're goin through now! Again, I'm sorry!


----------

